# xiaomi mi 8 camera



## takomako (Aug 23, 2018)

hello friends.

recently i bought the phone in the title, which is china version flash to global version.

however, using the apps phone check and phone tester i see that the front camera is only 5 mp from 20 mp in the phone specs.

is it possible that they replaced the front camera with an inferior? also are there more reliable apps to get better reading for the camera?

thanks in advance

ok i found the answer in gsm arena.

"
*Selfies*
The Mi 8 has a 20MP selfie camera with an f/2.0 aperture and fixed focus. Just don't be fooled by the 1.8µm pixel size mentioned in promo material - that's the effective size with the 4-in-1 binning in action, and guess what - 20MP/4=5MP. In any case we didn't find it to be of any practical benefit. In good light, on the other hand, it takes stunningly detailed photos with nice skin colors."

hope it helps someone else before they freak out like me


----------



## theFOoL (Aug 23, 2018)

I'd say the main camera app is best. Where'd you get this phone from?


----------



## takomako (Aug 24, 2018)

got it from aliexress. aparently the chinese version flashed to global was 50 euro cheaper. i was afraid that there should be something shady in this but it all seems fine.

the main camera app doesnt have details for the camera, like mp or f.


----------



## theFOoL (Aug 24, 2018)

Can you give Link to the seller? Some of them can be fishy and do things to it without you noticing

Have you tried getting a Device manager App that shows details of every part of the phone? *LINK*


----------



## takomako (Aug 24, 2018)

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New...247.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.7e0e4c4dIBqlvH

this is the one i bought!

as i said before i used phone check and phone tester. everything seemed in place except the front camera which turned out to be marketing trick!

ill try the app you suggested as well but i don't  think there will be any difference 

just tried your app same as mine. as i said everything is in order.


----------



## theFOoL (Aug 24, 2018)

Just seemed odd when you mentioned the camera apps. To me the Default one is always the best.  On my LG G4 At the Time I used The FB App and Instagram App but those had Pixel-Related stuff in my shots where the Default one didn't


----------



## monim1 (Sep 2, 2018)

One of my friend is using this device. Recently, we were on a weekend and had great fun We took many photos with this device. I think camera quality is good. Also dual focus works great.


----------



## takomako (Sep 2, 2018)

in my area we had some great red moons this summer. i tried taking photos of it with my old phone (bv5000) and they look really bad. when i tried taking photos with the mi8 the result was not that different. i remember a friend with the s9 taking night sky photos and on screen things looked much better that my eye. 
are there camera benchmarks to see where the mi8 stands?


----------

